# Cranking Rods/Reels



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to stock up this fall on some good cranking combos.

Just curious what you feel is the best rod/reel for the money?


----------



## bladef117 (Jun 5, 2005)

You were wpndering what is a good rod/reel combo to pick up this fall.

I'm partial to the 6' 6" or 7' Ugly stick. Their a little spendy but they are one of the toughest rods on the market, just about unbreakable (unless your 4 year old gets a hold of it. lol)

Blade


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

7-8' ugly stick medium action.The best trolling reels are the diawa sg47lc.If money is an issue the accudepth 47lc are nice also.A trolling reel I would not recomend is anything made by okuma.They are guarranteed to fail at the worst time.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Check out classified boards on the net...you can usually stumble across some kind of good deal.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I am wondering what is the advantage of using a 7 of 8 ft rod? Not to argue just want to learn. I bought a okuma reel this year. Very smooth. More ball bearings than a skateboard, great balance,nice finnish,great spool design and the drag absolutly SUCKS.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

In my opinion, trolling gear is like anything else in the outdoors we buy, the better quality, the longer it will last and serve your needs. That said, not everyone needs to jump to the best, as many will only use it a handful of times each year. I am a trolling freak, my wife just shakes her head every time she looks at my ten trolling rods and hundreds of crankbaits.

I started like most, with multipurpose baitcasting rods and have worked my way up to line counters and telescoping or two piece GLASS trolling rods. I can't emphasize having a limber rod that can absorb shock from fish and planer boards enough. That is also why a longer rod can be nice (also to get them out and away from the boat to avoid tangles with other rods).

I now have all Daiwa Sealine 17's, 27's and 47's. I tried others and found these to be the best for my situations. They are spendy, but as I said, I troll alot. My shortest trolling rods are now telescoping 7'10" Berkley Gary Roach Lightning rods (which are fairly stiff, so I run 10 lb. mono on them). I also run 8'6" rods of the same make, which are much more limber, so I run Power Pro or Fireline on these. Then I do have some real long ones, 10'6" that I run when it's too windy to use planer boards. This allows me to run 4 lines straight back from the boat with minimal messes.

If you are running lead core, the Daiwa 47's are nice because you can get 9 possibly even 10 colors of line on them, so you can fish 40+ feet down.
The smaller 17's are nice to fish with because they aren't so big and feel a lot better.

As I said, this is what I have found to work for me. Not everyone needs this many or this expensive of equipment, but that can relate to all of our hunting and fishing.


----------



## jiggingrick (Apr 15, 2005)

I bought 2 nice innerflow rods with counter reels from Cabellas. they are 8 1/2 fters that i use with planner boards there are 3 diferent rods you can choose from but I recomend the heavyduty one to use with planer boards. Mine cost only $89 per combo.jiggingrick


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just wanted to say thanks to Mallard and bjn for suggesting the Daiwa Sealine Reels. I used them all last summer and they were awesome...I'm getting 2 more setups this spring for my planers.

Thanks!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to Mallard and bjn for suggesting the Daiwa Sealine Reels. I used them all last summer and they were awesome...I'm getting 2 more setups this spring for my planers.
> 
> Thanks!


You realy know how well built your rods and reels are when you hook into a king salmon.My buddies okuma burnt up on the first fish he hooked.
What kind of rods did you get Chris?


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had good luck with a M action 6' crankn stick from bass pro shop. It might not seam like it has any power but I've managed to get some big pike in on this little rod. It has a soft blank to take up vibration so your hand don't feel a bit of it. I put on a smaller Shimano reel since it has a much stronger drag system for solid hook sets, though I don't think they this type is made anymore. Though any small bait caster would do fine, I just like the strong drag on bigger fish. :beer:


----------



## ristorapper (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been using the Daiwa Sealine reels for years, mainly the 27's and 47's. I've found that the 17 size is actually a littel more reasonable for long line trolling because it has great balance and uses a lot less line to fill which must be done if you want to make them accurate.

I did buy the Scheels 17 size line counter( made by daiwa for Scheels) and have been happy with them the past two years.

For rods I have the Scheels 5' shorty (designed by Jim Carroll and Johnnie Candle) and their 10'6" (two piece) trolling rod; great rods. I also like the Walleye Angler Series rods Bass Pro has. These were designed by Gary Parsons and Keith Kavajecz and are great rods. I use their 8'6" telescoping trolling rods. So you can see I have a series of rods to troll close to the boat or spread 'em out as need be.

Be advised that both Scheels and Bass Pro sell these trolling rods and reels in combos to save you some cash.

For my money Scheels has been standing by their products should you need service. I have a Scheels bottom bouncer reel with flipping switch and the switch went out one year. They sent it in, fixed it like new and no charge. Keep them in mind.


----------

